# direktkopie und image funktioniert nicht!



## HannesHase (27. Januar 2002)

also ich habe ein lg-cdrw und ein teac-cd laufwerk! beide sind jeweils als master angeschlossen. unter winoncd funktioniert eine iso-kopie problemlos, aber sobald ich eine cd kopieren möchte bleibt er beim "untersuchen von track 1" hängen. naja dann hab ich mal ne kopie mit image ausprobiert, gleiches problem. dann dachte ich mir es könnte an der software lieden und ich habs mit nero und clonecd probiert. beide male wieder dieses problem! naja dann hab ich mal versucht ein image von der cd im cdrw laufwerk versucht, weil ich dachte es könnte am cd-rom laufwerk liegen. aber auch hier blieb er bei der untersuchung von track 1 hängen.

ich weiß nicht woran das liegt und wie man das beheben könnte! kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## Ronan (28. Januar 2002)

*Mal schaun*

Hi

Du solltest das CD-ROM auf Master stellen, den Brenner auf Slave. Dann solltest darauf schauen, dass die beiden nicht an dem selben IDE-Kabel angeschlossen sind.

MfG

Ronan


----------



## HannesHase (29. Januar 2002)

hmmmm komisch also ich dachte man soll den brenner nicht als slave anschließen! und außerdem wie mache ich das dann? entweder ich hängs zum cdrom mit dran, was ich ja nicht machen soll, oder eben an die festplatte. weil an nem extraport als slave kann ich das ding ja nicht betreiben, oder? naja ich probier mal n bisschen rum!

thx


----------



## Udo (29. Januar 2002)

Am besten du hängst den Brenner zum IDE-Kabel,
wo die Festplatte auf Master ist!

Festplatte: Master |\1 IDE-
Brenner: Slave &#160&#160&#160&#160&#160|/Kabel

CD-Rom: Master (Eigenes IDE-Kabel)

Hoffe ich hab dir helfen können!

CU Udo


----------



## HannesHase (29. Januar 2002)

jo danke! werds mal versuchen! aber wahrscheinlich bin ich eh wieder zu faul die kiste aufzuschrauben!
naja, thx nochmal! 

HannesHase


----------

